#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  > [SOLVED] Default template placeholder text

## Kyle123

Is it possible to have place holder text on a master template slide that is visible on a regular slide?

I can add placeholder text that isn't visible and text that isn't editable - Is it possible to do both?

A bit of background as there may be a way of doing what I'm after. I'm creating a company PP template and there will be certain slides (with content and images) that are frequently re-used for presentations, so I want to include them in the template - however I'd like the person using the slide to be able to change the content if they want to (without them changing the master slide)

----------


## Kyle123

Scrap that, I didn't realise you can include regular slides in a template - I'll do it that way

----------

